
Crypto weekly: A weekly newsletter  of the best cryptocurrency news and insights - TheVinous
https://cryptoweekly.co/?ref=producthunt
======
nnx
Any example of a previous issue or that's completely new?

~~~
foundersgrid
Hey nnx, you can view our latest edition here:
[https://ckarchive.com/b/r8u8hoh3l0rq](https://ckarchive.com/b/r8u8hoh3l0rq)

------
gruhn
Websites showing supportive quotes of random customers always make me
suspicious.

~~~
gruez
funny thing is, AB testing probably shows that overall, they're a net benefit.
just like those as seen on [insert list of well known websites that
republished their press release word for word]. some hn readers might be able
to see right through it, but those people aren't their audience.

------
maneesh
Cool! Who's the author / editor?

~~~
TheVinous
According to the Product Hunt, it is the KintuLabs and it's CEO (?):
[https://twitter.com/KintuLabs](https://twitter.com/KintuLabs)

------
yCloser
insert my email?

...suuuure, what could go wrong

